# Galveston Surf 9-6



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

Hit the Galveston beachfront this morning with my 11 yr old son. We eased into the water at around 6:30 am. We ended up catching a dozen trout with 2 undersized, 3 between 20-21" and the rest between 16-17". Almost all fish caught before 7:30 am and all caught on croakers. As it always seems to happen with bait, my son caught a few more than I did! There were several other waders in the area throwing artificials, but I did not see them having much success. 

There was tons of bait and the water was very clear. I am thinking of hitting it again in the morning a couple of hours before daylight to see if I can get them to hit topwaters or mirrolures. I will post any results.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I hit it this morning too, from 6:30 to about 8:00. The water was beautiful. Hooked three on black/chartreuse top dog with the bites spread out over that time. I agree that a bit earlier might have been better, but that was my one shot at it. Lots and lots of bait in the water.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Sure appreciate the report. Wanted to go but thought I'd better spend the time (30 yr anniversary) with the wife and maybe take her this weekend. Hopefully the weather and water will be the same.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Good to hear the success.



I was down in Freeport at #6 and had no luck, course I was out for sharkies. I was astonished by how clear the water was (I could see my feet in chest high water), so I yacked my bait out a good 400+ yards and left it out for a good 4 hours with no takers. Maybe it was too clear? Oh well, nice to see someone caught some fishies.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a pic that my wife took this morning of my son and me working the surf:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Great Pic*

I would have that one blown up and put on the wall.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

*Nice Report Troy*

Man that is great that you were able to get some good ones with the kid, even if you had to lick the pot (LOL). We fished Sat evening and Sunday morning. Should have gone to the surf early instead of wading the bay. I did catch 5 trout and 1 redfish on topwaters in West Bay. Biggest one we had was 21". How did it go this morning?


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

*Great Pic!!*

Bruce,
What a great shot! I have to get like it one of me and my boys!!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Wasn't me in the report*



PHINS said:


> Man that is great that you were able to get some good ones with the kid.....


I was just commenting on the nice picture.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

*OOps*

Troy,

You sure you were not using croaker? I must have seen your name as the lsat posting on the thread and assumed you had posted the report. I stand corrected. Either way it was a good report.

PHINS


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

No potlicking in the surf. I was using a black/chartreuse She Dog, my son was throwing a big Yozuri chugger looking for a jack (to no avail). However, later that same morning he caught this great red in West Bay on a small croaker he had cast-netted the day before. We spotted the red cruising in 10" of water and we watched him suck in the croaker not 15 feet from the boat. That was really great!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Bruce....what kind of camera is Mrs. Houston using? Capturing some mighty incredible memories for you. Congrats on the quality time with your family.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

We use a Canon 10D, which is a digital SLR camera, meaning that you can change lenses. It's certainly bigger/bulkier than your point-and-shoot cameras, but to me the benefits are significant. I can put anything from a wide angle lens to a 500mm or more telephoto lens depending on the circumstances. Most of the time I use a 28-135mm zoom because it covers a wide range of needs. The other great benefit of this type of camera is that it has a very quick and responsive shutter release, just like top level film cameras. No shutter lag, great feel and sound, and this is really important for any action shots.

Cost of digital SLRs usually run from about $1000 and up, although they've been out long enough now that some good used ones are becoming available. The Canon 10D sold for $1500 new, without a lens, but they can be had now for about $1000 and you'd probably get a lens thrown in on a used camera. The 10D has been slightly remodeled to the 20D, so that's what you'll see on the photo web sites if you want to check them out. Here's a great one: www.dpreview.com.

Bruce


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Bruce J, that pic is what a lot magazines would love to print, including the CCA rag. Nice shot !!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments. Here's another shot of the red just before he got to go swimming again:


----------



## Beachcomber (Aug 11, 2004)

*wow*

Man those are great shots!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Great shots, you're building a heck of a fisherman there. Thumbs up to you both!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Get that first one printed and framed*

That is a great shot!! You could title it "Day's like these" or "Best Friends", man the titles could go on and on. I would be proud to hang that on a wall.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

That is about the coolest picture I have seen in a while. Really puts meaning to the "picture is worth a thousand words" saying. Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments from everyone. Will try to keep the pictures coming!

Bruce


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Congrats to wife*

that picture alone was worth the trip.

:bluefish: :bluefish:


----------

